
Bare Metal K8s Clustering at Chick-Fil-A Scale - colek42
https://medium.com/@cfatechblog/bare-metal-k8s-clustering-at-chick-fil-a-scale-7b0607bd3541
======
MBCook
This is very interesting method of doing things, but what’s the benefit of
using three small computers and a cluster here? Just redundancy? That wasn’t
covered in the article.

~~~
mmt
Redundancy makes sense, but that explains two computers, not three, unless
they're engineering for abandon-in-place in case of failure.

I routinely advocate (usually unsuccessfully) the latter for relatively
inexpensive high-volume parts like disks. My knee-jerk reaction is that even a
small computer like they mention dosn't qualify, but a large disk (including
the amortized cost of the disk bay) is easily hundreds of dollars, which is a
large fraction of the cost of such a computer, if they're getting a decent
deal.

~~~
MBCook
Considering how many companies keep NOTHING in store and do everything in a
cloud at HQ iver VPN I’m rather surprised they have any sort of server on
premise at all.

~~~
mmt
How many is that? Have network connections really become reliable enough
across the entire country (where a major-ish chain fast food restaurant would
be located)?

I honestly have no idea, since we (on HN) tend to be more focused on
broadband, whereas this is more likely to be adequately served by what are low
bandwidths by today's standards (albeit not as assymetric as the consumer
Internet, which can be another confounding factor).

